# In dash stuck! Help?



## steel420 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 4" in dash Innovotek system, 2 years old and reliable till now. When I put in a cd, dvd, or hook up mp3 player to usb, screen displays "dvd" and I can hear disks spinning, I think. It seems to not register completly. Before I tear into this unit, any and all advise is appreciated. O'yea, I of course tried laser cleaner disk and that didn't help Thank you!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Seems as thought the DVD player is stuck in play mode, you may try to find someone who could open it up see if they could clear it. ***I DO NOT ADVISE YOU DOING IT***

Only trained even if it means having to send it out..... Keep us posted!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

laser is dismounted, does it sound like, "tisktisktisktisktisk"?


----------



## steel420 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yea, kinda. Like it's trying to read whats on disk. Also, on the front of the face is usb, when I plug in mp3 player screen only displays dvd but no noise.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

reset the cd player by resetting the computer on the vehicle by disconnecting the negative on the battery for 5 minutes.


----------

